# Form 956!!



## joyy (Feb 1, 2015)

hi, first off, pls be patient with me and thank you in advance

im currently helping my mother in law to fill up forms for his eldest son together with his wife and grandson (7 years old).

My questions are, for the form 956, does she needs to fill up each forms for her son, daughter in-law and grandson or one will do? just like the form 1418. i kinda having a second thought since on part where the declaration by client, only one can sign unlike the 956a form, every clients over 18 can sign. 

if so, does the grandson needs a form 956 aswell and it will be signed by his parent?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

It's generally accepted that family may help in the completion of visa applications, in which case form 956 isn't required. You usually only need form 956 when you hire someone (e.g. a migration agent) to provide assistance with the application.


----------



## joyy (Feb 1, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> It's generally accepted that family may help in the completion of visa applications, in which case form 956 isn't required. You usually only need form 956 when you hire someone (e.g. a migration agent) to provide assistance with the application.


hi! we have been told that she needed to fill up the form 956 because she helped and provided assistance to the son and family to complete the form 1418. therefore being the client's mother/a close family member, she is included to what they called "exempt person"

thanks for the effort tho. really appreciated it.


----------



## Kamissar (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi

Just on this.. do you need a new 956a for every visa application you do? eg We submitted one in October for when my wife visited Australia in December. Do I need another one now that I am applying for a new visa for her for July? And yet another one when doing the 309?

cheers


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

Form 956 should be used if you provide *migration assistance* as an exempt person. (_Immigration assistance does not include simply filling in an application form, translating or interpreting or passing on information about an application without comment or explanation._)

Form 956A is used to appoint someone as the authorised recipient to receive documents from the DIBP on the applicant's behalf.

If any of these forms are required, you would normally provide one with each new application. Two stage applications can be covered by the one form, if assistance is provided for both visas.

The information provided on page one of the forms is pretty much self-explanatory.


----------

